# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  pls help fake or not, decca extraboline yellow top!

## lee 1nce natural

this is a new batch i have recently bought. it comes in packs of three. 1st time hav used extraboline rather then the original duraboline

----------


## judge_dread

It's funny cause even I live in the country they make it I have never seen it circulate here!

----------


## lee 1nce natural

tahnx for tht... gonna hav t get a better sorce/supplier... iv had good stuff off him b4 but every now and then i'll hear off dodgy products coming from him. the stuff iv had b4 i got results but this decca ifeel tht iv not gained anythin from only from the testosterone ( test enenthate) im havin which is only 1 vile per week with the so called 2 amps (4mls) of the yellow top which was shown. 

regards 

Lee

Happy trainning..

----------


## judge_dread

I can't say if they are fakes tho bro but since Genepharm does not circulate them here I am not sure about them.

----------


## lee 1nce natural

thanx for ur reply ma man.. its either weeker decca thn used to or its not doin anythin i'll give it a couple of weeks maybee, as its only my 5th week of the course, but still! I'l give it a week or so. It should be workin/work caus my food intakes and strickt trainning and sleep patterns are still goin good at mo but feel and thers no gains frm th decca as my previous experiance, and decca as u know helps with the higher capabilaties of protein synthasis.

thanx anyway for ur reply bud.

----------


## Seajackal

Fake!

----------

